# 641 Workmaster Haydraulic System Question



## chsmart (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi... Got the 641 running today but could not get the three-point hitch to lift (the rake is on it right now). I though of trying to check and or top up the hydraulic fluid, but realized that I don't know how to do this. there seems to be a fill port under the seat, but I'm not sure if that is for hydraulic fluid. Any guidance would be much appreciated.


----------



## Harvey_W (Nov 23, 2013)

Your 641 has three separate reservoirs: 1) Transmission, 2) Hydraulic (center reservoir), and 3) Rear differential. Originally, The transmission and rear end took gear oil and the center hydraulic compartment took hydraulic oil, but now you can use Universal Tractor Fluid (UTF) equivalent the Ford spec 134D in all three compartments. This is Ford/NH approved practice. You can get UTF at Tractor Supply Stores, Wal-Mart, Auto Parts Stores, etc. Check the label to ensure it meets Ford spec 134D.

The filler cap for the center section is under the seat, and the dipstick is down lower near the PTO shift lever. 

Your hydraulic pump is mounted on the right rear side of the engine. It may have lost prime. There is an allen-headed plug you can loosen to see if it is pumping. You can also fill this port with UTF fluid to prime it. Don't run the engine with the plug completely out - can make a mess!!


----------



## chsmart (Aug 17, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Thank-you Harvey_W, 

It was all just as you said... the dipstick came up dry, and I opened the fill port and could see straight to the bottom. I filled with 134D until it reached the dipstick FULL line, and the started the 641. True to your prediction, the hitch still did not come up, perhaps because of loss of prime in the pump. But after about five minutes of idling (while I was dithering around about what to do), the hitch came up, and after that it behaved normally (i.e. up and down with no hesitation or waiting). I guess the pump must have eventually primed itself? In any case, I'm back in business, thanks again.


----------

